

Don’t be outsourced – How the right-brain can make you invaluable - KentHealy
http://dontgetburnedblog.com/dont-be-outsourced-right-brain-skills/

======
sthomps
I love this: 1\. Recognize “art.” We are surrounded by remnants of imagination
and innovation. It may exist in the form of advertising, architecture,
physical/material things, products, services, culture, etc. Noticing displays
of creativity engages our mind and encourages the application of a new
creative outlook. Remember, the world is no more interesting or dull than you
are. View yourself as a consultant seeking ways to improve the image, style,
brand, and function of what you see and use each day. What would you change?
Why? How?

So many people ignore this aspect of life, and don't take the time to analyze
and interpret the world around them. Awesome post.

------
queensnake
Weh - all straight out of Daniel Pink's "Whole New Mind" -
[http://www.amazon.com/Whole-New-Mind-Right-Brainers-
Future/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Whole-New-Mind-Right-Brainers-
Future/dp/1594481717)

What to me is a flaw in the thinking though is, that East Asians are
supposedly more right-brained than we Westerners are. So it won't necessarily
save you.

------
carla827
i think this is an interesting concept...to be honest a lot of people can't or
choose not to use their "left brain" .... i agree with healy that creativity
gives people the new edge over the eager left-brainers... however, i think
that there is still a lot of opportunity for those of us less creative types
who do the analytical work well... there are so many people who just don't
care to put in time and effort at all and don't do what they say they are
going to do... that this provides me an advantage... now if i want to take it
to the next level... then yeah... harnessing my creative side is the next
step...

------
Deskie
As an analytical thinker I know I need to stretch myself a little more often
to use my "other brain". Good thoughts. I enjoyed it.

------
Szamii
Interesting concept... How do you measure or assess creativity when hiring
people?

------
wheelz
I do alot blog reading and i must say, I like this one the best today!
speaking the truth! Keep up the good work and the excellent information. I
look forward to the next posting!

------
sweetdeal
this is the the kind of stuff we need in schools... why are we still waiting
for superman? i found him... KENT HEALY

------
annettereed
This was great and so true. Information definitely worth sharing. Thanks!

------
heidi000
Another awesome article... I read your previous one on success too...

------
jadentaylor
How true this is. Great information!

------
infonut
I love love love this!

